
Ask HN: How Did You Validate/Devalidate Your B2B Startup? - a_lifters_life
Tell me about the type of venture it was, and how you validate(d)&#x2F;devalidate(d) it.<p>Thanks
======
tixocloud
Developing a SaaS platform and have been speaking with potential customers
from various segments. Spent time to understand what potential customers are
looking for, networked with other entrepreneurs and folks within the same
domain and am looking to secure our first sale. Sales has mostly been about
high touch conversations given my product is complex.

~~~
a_lifters_life
What kinds of questions did you ask? Any recommendations on where to find
solid questions? Thx

~~~
tixocloud
Effectively, you're looking to do customer discovery. What you want to do is
ask questions to learn more about the problem your customers have - save your
solution in the back of your mind but understand what they are trying to
accomplish.

Justin Wilcox's 5 simple questions helped a lot but practice makes perfect:
[https://customerdevlabs.com/2013/11/05/how-i-interview-
custo...](https://customerdevlabs.com/2013/11/05/how-i-interview-customers/)

Here's a link to additional resources: [https://medium.com/lean-startup-
circle/all-the-resources-you...](https://medium.com/lean-startup-circle/all-
the-resources-you-need-to-master-customer-interviews-ea7af5dc59c6)

------
ishjoh
Take a look at the close.io blog, they helped me figure out how to write some
cold emails and helped me make some of my first sales. You should definitely
talk to people you know and trust, but take the plunge and reach out to some
folks you think would benefit from your product. Also don't be discouraged if
you don't get much of a response, I sent 30 emails, had 40% open rate, and
only one person respond. Today it's easier as my skills have improved, but be
patient and you can do it.

~~~
a_lifters_life
This is prior to any product dev, correct?

~~~
ishjoh
The sooner the better but it helps to have something to point people to as
well. Even if it's just some landing pages with some nice images of the
product that can be a good place to start a conversation at least.

------
verdverm
I talked to potential customers, built a POC, showed some end users, had a
meeting with an investor, built the MVP, deployed last night, now looking for
beta users.

Low code for developers

~~~
a_lifters_life
Can you elaborate on the talking to potential customers? Is there any book
suggestions you might have?

~~~
verdverm
Sales books are good, especially "the Challenger Sale" for b2b complex sales.

Meetups, networking/startup events, about to try some online methods.

Need to go to where your users are, I'm still figuring that out.

